# Mirror protectors



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

I have just returned from my trip to France.We were only five miles or so out from home when a muppet on his phone in a van cut the corner and took my mirror out :twisted: .The indicator still worked and the top mirror was intact so i taped it up and continued on with the trip.I have just had the new mirror fitted today,my question is are the mirror protectors any good as anybody got them and actually had a whack on them and survived intack ta Dave.


----------



## mendit (May 29, 2011)

Yes Dave have the protectors on a peugeot 2008 and had a whack on Dunham bridge saved an expensive replacement
Just changing MHs for ford transit type so are up for sale half price £60 if interested can bring to Newark
Pm if interested


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

mendit said:


> ...Just changing MHs for ford transit type ...


If you find anyone making mirror protectors for ford transits then please announce on here - I've not been able to find any.


----------



## mendit (May 29, 2011)

Ok will do that


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Yes. We have had mirror hit both before and after fitting mirrorguards:

This is what I wrote from a previous thread:

Our 3 experiences with and without Mirrorguards. We are believers....!

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-134035-days0-orderasc-10.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-134035-60.html

G

Edit to try and get links to go live !


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Think I've now got the links working above but forgot to add: I think you get a discount from Outdoorbuts if you are a MHF member.

G


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

there arnt any for ford transits, iv e been looking for a year......


----------



## mendit (May 29, 2011)

Just a thought who ever makes them probably not aware that there is a market for the transit that's 3 of us in one day must be more
I have experience of how good they are and would certainly buy again


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Another vote for the protectors. Not only have they protected the mirrors, but they stand out visually and others give you a wider berth. They work for me.

Gary.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

mendit said:


> Just a thought who ever makes them probably not aware that there is a market for the transit that's 3 of us in one day must be more
> I have experience of how good they are and would certainly buy again


Are these suitable ?

http://www.bisonparts.co.uk/ford-ford-transit/mirrors-glass-housing/mirror-guards

G


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

mendit said:


> Yes Dave have the protectors on a peugeot 2008 and had a whack on Dunham bridge saved an expensive replacement
> Just changing MHs for ford transit type so are up for sale half price £60 if interested can bring to Newark
> Pm if interested


you have a pm


----------



## aivlys (May 1, 2005)

Hi, we hought them at a show, negotiated on the pricing and got a small discount.

Best thing we ever did, had one massive knock which took the mirror out of its socket. Resulted in a replacement glass but everything else still worked and was a lot cheaper than replacing the whole mirror.

Had another minor knock and it simply bounced back without any hitches.

ps - Its not me - its always the others that do the 'knocking'!

Sylv


----------



## mendit (May 29, 2011)

Sold collected and paid for thanks for PMs and information on transit ones


----------



## bubble63 (Sep 30, 2009)

thanks Keith

 

neill


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

I know the person that makes the guards and he has spent a lot of time developing the ones for the older fiat and newer fiat but there needs to be a large market to start making ford, renault ect ect

I have had a large smack on mine and also the odd branch and still fully intact with only scuff damage to white covers


----------



## Mark993 (Jul 1, 2007)

tattytony said:


> I know the person that makes the guards and he has spent a lot of time developing the ones for the older fiat and newer fiat but there needs to be a large market to start making ford, renault ect ect
> ...


As you know him, can you make the point to him that there are a lot more transits on the road than fiats (admittedly not in MH format). I'd have thought transits would be a huge market for him?


----------

